# 2011 Rolex Rankings movers of the year



## tonyj5 (Nov 23, 2011)

Rolex Rankings Movers of the Year, "Final 2011" 
The final Rolex World Rankings have now been posted. As we get ready to celebrate the new year, let us look and see who made the biggest gains, and who took the biggest losses. 

Rolex ranks the ladies based on average points per event on a rolling 2 year calendar. For example Yani Tseng (the #1 player in the world) has accumulated 866.11 points playing in 49 tournaments over that period, for an average of 17.68 points per tournament. I have gone back to the first published RR of the year and compared them to the final rankings of the year. The only requirement for my list is that a player must have been in the top 100 at the start of the year or in the top 100 now. 

This Year's Biggest Winners:

1- Yani Tseng - 9.25 to 17.68 = Gain of 8.43 (moved from #5 to #1)
2- Shanshan Feng - 1.85 to 5.66 = Gain of 3.81 (move 79-13)
3- Stacy Lewis - 3.23 to 6.68 = Gain of 3.45 (move 37-10)
4- Caroline Hedwall - 0.19 to 3.44 = Gain of 3.25 (move 351-37)
5- Shiho Oyama - 1.07 to 3.63 = Gain of 2.56 (move 131-34)
6- Ha Neul Kim - 1.20 to 3.59 = Gain of 2.39 (move 115-36)
7- Brittany Lincicome - 4.42 to 6.66 = Gain of 2.24 (move 21-11)
8- Sandra Gal - 1.11 to 3.29 = Gain of 2.18 (move 111-41)
9- Kumika Kaneda - 0.40 to 2.66 = Gain of 2.17 (move 234-52)
10-Ji-Hee Lee - 3.33 to 5.42 = Gain of 2.09 (move from 30-15)
11-Amy Yang - 3.98 to 6.01 = Gain of 2.03 (move 25-12)
12-Lexi Thompson - 1.64 to 3.42 = Gain of 1.78 (move 89-38)
13-Tiffany Joh - 0.20 to 1.74 = Gain of 1.54 (move from 346-85)
14-Diana Luna - 0.43 to 1.96 = Gain of 1.53 (move 256-76)
15-Hyun-Hwa Sim - 0.74 to 2.25 = Gain of 1.51 (move 181-65)
16-Catriona Matthew - 3.29 - 4.47 = Gain of 1.50 (move 32-21)
17-So-Yeon Ryu - 2.83 to 4.20 = Gain of 1.37 (move 42-27)
18-Ritsuka Ryu - 1.25-2.52 = Gain of 1.27 (move 112-57)
19-Paula Creamer - 6.80 to 8.06 = Gain of 1.26 (move from 11-5)
20-Katie Futcher - 0.95 to 2.18 = Gain of 1.23 (move 146-67)

Some side notes that I found interesting about the above top 20, would include the fact that Paula Creamer made one of the most important moves (going from #11 to #5), without winning this year. Also of note, Lexi Thompson has played in only 23 tournaments, but her points are divided by 35 not 23 (the RR minimum is 35). Her average total per tournament of 5.20 points would have placed her #17 in the world rankings, without the minimum.

This Year's Biggest Losers:

1- Jiyai Shin - 10.60 to 7.58 = Loss of 3.02 (move from 1-7)
2- Song-Hee Kim - 6.98 to 4.08 = Loss of 2.90 (move from 9 to 30)
3- Ai Miyazato - 9.47 to 6.72 = Loss of 2.75 (move from 6 to 9)
4- Inbee Park - 6.51 to 4.65 = Loss of 4.65 (move from 12-23)
5- Katherine Hull - 4.58 to 2.72 = Loss of 1.86 (move from 19 to 50)
6- Shinobu Moromizato - 3.27 to 1.55 = Loss of 1.72 (move 35 to 101)
7- Kristy McPherson - 3.27 to 1.57 = Loss of 1.70 (move 34 - 97)
8- Michelle Wie - 6.83 to 5.16 = Loss of 1.67 (move 10 -17)
9- Jee Young Lee - 3.20 to 1.58 = Loss of 1.62 (move from 38 to 96)
10-M.J. Hur - 2.80 to 1.26 = Loss of 1.54 (move 44-131)
11-Lindsey Wright - 2.33 to 0.94 = Loss of 1.39 (move 64-164)
12-Laura Davies - 2.67 to 1.35 = Loss of 1.32 (move 49-121)
13-Anna Nordqvist - 5.12 to 3.92 = Loss of 1.20 (move 14 to 31)
14-I.K. Kim - 7.86 to 6.86 = Loss of 1.00 (move 7 to 8)
15-Jeong Jang - 1.59 to 0.60 = Loss of 0.99 (move 92-230)
16- Mi-Jeong Jeon - 5.09 to 4.19 = Loss of .90 (move from 15-28)
17-Seon-Hwa Lee - 2.03 to 1.15 = Loss of 0.88 (move from 72-140)
18-Christina Kim - 2.60 to 1.77 = Loss of 0.83 (move 51-82)
19-Miho Koga - 2.22 to 1.41 = Loss of 0.81 (move 67-115)
20-Vicky Hurst - 2.44 to 1.68 = Loss of 0.76 (move from 57 to 90)

A side note to the above would be that Ai Miayazato made this list in spite of winning the Evian Masters. Players from Korea, with 14 players, were surely the most active on the above lists. Unfortunately 9 of them were on the down side. The USA was next with 10 players listed, 6 for positive movement. Japan split their 6 players evenly.

The above study probably took me longer to do than anything I have previously posted on here, as I have had to sort through hundreds of players. I think it is worth the time, as I consider this very indicative of a players' season.

On a completely different note I would like to say that I can't believe that it has been just about a year since I became an author for Mostly Harmless. I want to thank the Contructivist for the opportunity to express my views on the LPGA. I have tried to bring to this page statistics that you won't easily find elsewhere, and have even tried my hand at humor, but most importantly I have tried to promote the LPGA in a positive way. Getting the message across to more and more people, what a wonderful show these ladies put on, is always my highest priority.

Since this is my last post of the year, I also want to thank some of the other writers who do such a great job of keeping the LPGA in the news. Your posts are so important in promoting the LPGA tour. I would like to single out Hound Dog, Seoul Sisters, and Ruthless Golf, just to name a few of my favorites.

Everyone have a safe and healthy New Year.

Mostly Harmless: Rolex Rankings Movers of the Year, "Final 2011"


----------

